

SQLite: the Case against Custom Application File Formats - rafaelm
http://stackful.io/blog/sqlite-the-case-against-custom-application-file-formats/

======
Millennium
You know what they say happens when the only tool you have is a hammer?

SQLite is awesome, but there are tasks -some of which are actually quite
common- for which it's overkill. Config files rank near the top of that list.

